# gallus cantat



## Nunty

Hello everyone! Shall we start the week with an utterly banal question?

I am translating a French text that includes the Latin words _gallus cantat_. I would like to translate it "the cock crows" because I need to connect it to the verses in Luke 22:34,60. 

Does anyone have a good linguistic reason that should prevent me from so translating the phrase?

Thanks,
Sr Claire Edith


----------



## Flaminius

A good linguistic reason is difficult to give against an already well-established translation "the cock crows."  I have just checked parallel translations here.  If Sister allows me to give a not-so-good linguistic reason, I would replace "crows" with "calls."  Having always thought "to crow" was an onomatopoeia exclusively used for crows calling, I find it confusing.


----------



## Nunty

Thank you, Flam, for the link and your thoughts. 

(P.S. Don't crows "caw"?)


----------



## Brice85

Hello everyone!

I would translate _gallus cantat_ in French with _le coq chante_, which is what we found in Bible.

I hope I could help you Sister.


----------



## Nunty

Thank you, Brice and welcome to the forums 

Actually I am translating a French text in which the Latin phrase appears, and I needed a good English translation that would work for _gallus cantat _*and* _le coq chante_!


----------



## Anne345

It's usually *the rooster crows.*

http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Matthiew 26;&version=31;


----------

